# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Levercirrose - Artikel

## Agnes574

Levercirrose

De lever, het grootste orgaan van de mens (1200-1500 gr), is opgebouwd uit miljoenen gelijkvormige cellen, gerangschikt in celbalkjes en lobjes. Met de gewone lichtmicroscoop gezien, zijn deze cellen zeer eenvoudig en eenvormig van structuur. 


Inleiding

Elektronenmicroscopisch bekeken, blijken erin echter talloze celorganellen aanwezig te zijn, een afspiegeling van de vele functies (onder andere vorming van gal, ontgiftende werking, spijsverteringsfuncties, bijdrage aan bloedstolling) van het orgaan.

Ontstaanswijze
Onder cirrose verstaat men een aandoening waarbij de cellen in de gehele lever worden vernietigd en de architectuur grotendeels is verloren gegaan door sterke bindweefselvorming.

Levercirrose kan een gevolg zijn van vele oorzaken. De belangrijkste hiervan zijn:
- alcoholmisbruik;
- eiwittekort;
- hepatitis.

Een cirrotische lever is vaak vrij klein, knobbelig en zeer vast. Door het toenemen van bindweefsel is de galafvoer belemmerd, maar ook de doorstroming van bloed uit de poortader. De leverfuncties zijn duidelijk verminderd.

Symptomen
Doordat een levercirrose zeer geleidelijk ontstaat, zal zij lang vrijwel zonder symptomen verlopen. 

Daarna treden als klachten op:
- misselijkheid;
- braken;
- soms opgezette buik door ascites;
- oedeem aan de benen.

Er kunnen sterk uitgezette aders op de buik zichtbaar zijn. Dit zijn collaterale bloedvaten, die het bloed uit de darm naar het hart omleiden. Ook de aders langs de slokdarm zijn gestuwd: slokdarmvarices.

In de eindfase bestaat sufheid, verwardheid of coma met duidelijk bevende handen. De patiënt is sterk vermagerd en heeft een opgezette buik gevuld met vocht, die geregelde puncties noodzakelijk maakt. Een heftige bloeding uit een gescheurde slokdarmspatader kan een plotseling einde brengen.

(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

